# fishing in europe



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

hi all

my husband is looking to do some big fish fishing in france when we go travelling in a couple of weeks. He is looking for big catfish, carp lakes etc. Any recommendations welcome. I unfortunatly dont really like fishing so if there are any lakes out there within a nice village or something for me to do even better. He has looked on the net but cant really see anything for motorhomers.

Also regarding licences etc. Anyone know costs etc and what he actually needs.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi alli,

I don't know anything about this place but there was once an article on television about it so I kept a record of the website in case I ever wanted to go:

http://www.clearwaterlakes.com/home.htm

It may be of some use to you.

Ian.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

This isn't Europe unfortunately, its Wales but a lovely friendly camp site owned by a MHomer with a lake.

www.cwmcuttan.com

Peter


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Peter said.

_This isn't Europe unfortunately, its Wales but a lovely friendly camp site owned by a MHomer with a lake_

Hi Peter. Are we not all in Europe. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Sid


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

Heres another one which some freinds of mine have fished a fair bit.Looking to go there myself maybe next year.

fishing

steve


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

There was a post on here for a lake that welcomes MH's...but the link doesn't seem to work anymore. 

Try Googling Angling Lines, they are booking agents for lakes all over France. If you ring them up, they will send you a DVD with an interactive map of the locations etc.

Try and avoid the big venues, like Dream Lakes and Le Quis. Even as a seasoned carp angler, i don't like the type of person that these lakes attract. Look for the smaller venues that are run by the owners and have the personal touch

Hope this helps

Doug


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Good info Doug-Thanx  

steve


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Peter. Are we not all in Europe. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers Sid


I'm pretty sure Wales is in Europe but not too sure about Wirral.


----------

